# CLJ&M Draft 2 layout



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

See attached for a poorly drawn version of my HO layout. "L" Dogbone shelf style with 4'X4' sections at each end. All benchwork is done everything is "dryfitted" together and the part "south" of the river is laid but not wired yet. I forgot to put the scale it is 15' by 12'. I will almost certainly add another 12' on the left side when the I have what is drawn up and running. DCC. Not shown are the elevations which vary but in general the back (top in picture) is higher than middle which is higher than front mainline.

So I won't be running large trains obviously at this point. Interested in your thoughts. My plan is to wire with with 4 districts....2 on the mainline and 2 for the industry. Perco insulfrog on the turnouts, cobalt motors with dcc built-in, 12g main bus and 18g feeder. 8 amp power. Where should I look out for reversing issues? Anything else your experience says to look out for?

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice big layout.

Have you checked the radius of those curves along the edge.
You want to try for 22" if possible. It does look like when you
go to actual construction you may have some difficulty making
the track geometry work out. You would be doing yourself a
big favor to try drawing it out to scale before you get started.

The only real complication would be the reverse loop in the
red track at the bottom. Not sure of how long the connecting
track that runs at an angle and creates the reverse loop might be.

I just wonder if it would not be the best practice to isolate the
entire bottom red track starting at the turnout on each end of the loop.
The connecting track would also need an insulator at one of
it's ends. However, you may be able to isolate only that
short connector if it's long enough.


Don


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

DonR- makes some good points
Sometimes when you make a track drawing like that you will run into some issues especially the sidings of those industries, it wont be too hard to make the mainline fit but once you starting adding turnouts you may start scratching your head.

I went off a drawing similar to yours but luckly i have my layout in the basement so when things didnt fit i just kept adding to my layout, and it grew from 10x10 to 18x24:smilie_daumenpos: If you have room to add on i would worry...

What do you plan on doing for the reverse sections you have, do you plan to buy a reverser or what??


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes I plan on buying a reverser. Don and I have a conversation going over on another thread (In DCC Wiring one) on this exact subject. Thanks for the thoughts.

Walman


----------

